# King Betta Tank size



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have three tanks two 2.5 gallon and a 2 gallon tank I was just wondering if these would be good tanks for a King from Petco or would I need a bigger one


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

A five gallon is considered by many to be the minimum for Betta fish I have heard a Paradise fish can live in a 2.5 gallon a 10 would be better but a five is okay but I might be wrong and 10 gallon being the Minimum. But a 10 gallon would be the best minimum what exactly is a king Betta is it a hybrid, morph ,species. I have my male delta tail in a 10 and my female veil tail in a 20 gallon community. Looks like it might be a separate species Betta Raja it looks great not sure if it actually is a different Betta species to me I think morph or hybrid But remember Betta fish need hiding places.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I'm not sure how big 'king bettas get' but giants grow to a decent size. While one could live in a 2-2.5 gallon tank, I prefer to give them a minimum of at least 5 gallons. They produce more waste than a standard sized betta, and a 5 gallon provides them with enough room to swim freely around. 

Some people choose to put their giants in nothing less than a 10 gallon tank, but a 5 gallon is fine in my opinion.


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

2.5 is 'okay' but I really would put him in a 5 gallon as they are pretty thick and hefty fish.


----------



## LittleWatty (May 13, 2012)

Kings get to be a decent size. I have one, and he looked cramped in the 3 gallon kritter keeper I had him in as a temp setup. Now he's in a 10 gallon, and enjoys the space. But I agree that 5 gallons would be an acceptable minimum. Anything less, and they just seem cramped.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Need hiding places to me silk or live plants Betta need hiding spots also low current so a 10 would have a little lower filtration or low current and the other tanks with a 50% water change each week could house regular Betta fish.


----------



## wah543 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ok gotcha I don't think I have room for a 5 Gallon tank then, I already have too many tanks haha, I think I'll look for a regular Halfmoon Plakat


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i'm gonna agree with the others who said 5 gallon minimum. they get to be about 2-3 times the overall body volume of a normal betta, and you should plan accordingly in everything from tank size and feeding to filtration and water changes.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay it is your fish you have the right to choose what size tank to choose I just prefer ten but you could use the 3 tanks you have to house Bettas and then a 50 percent water change or another fish that could live in a 2 gallon.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

also, king bettas are usually more docile and shy than most bettas, so make sure he has a cave or other hiding spot that's big enough for him to get into (their longer bodies make it harder to cut tight turns, so a wide opening will allow him space to turn around and get comfortable in there.)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Live plants might help clean, oxygenate and provide hiding places.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

my king loved to hide in a tangle of water wisteria.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

My niece got a king elephant ear on accident 3 years ago...I say on accident because it was just a quick buy at the petstore, she has no experience with bettas and really didnt know what she was getting...the sad story about it...she keeps it in a very small, im talking 6x6 glass bowl with no heater and little cleanings but amazingly it has survived all 3 years! Its discolored but still a beautiful fish and huge! Id say going on how big he is and seeing him unhappy in that little bowl, shoot for a 5 gallon. Hes nearly 4" long Id say, maybe even 5".


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Friendlyfishies said:


> My niece got a king elephant ear on accident 3 years ago...I say on accident because it was just a quick buy at the petstore, she has no experience with bettas and really didnt know what she was getting...the sad story about it...she keeps it in a very small, im talking 6x6 glass bowl with no heater and little cleanings but amazingly it has survived all 3 years! Its discolored but still a beautiful fish and huge! Id say going on how big he is and seeing him unhappy in that little bowl, shoot for a 5 gallon. Hes nearly 4" long Id say, maybe even 5".


Wow that fish did not live long but it was an honest mistake for her. 
Oh and to the Betta that gets tangled yeah they are silly like that.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Best rule of thumb to apply is 1 gallon of water per each inch of fish..4 in fish needs at least 5 gals water. and that does not include growth..I'd opt for a 6.6 bookshelf, for a King


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

lelei said:


> Best rule of thumb to apply is 1 gallon of water per each inch of fish..4 in fish needs at least 5 gals water. and that does not include growth..I'd opt for a 6.6 bookshelf, for a King


Just remember not all fish follow the gallon rule.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Just remember not all fish follow the gallon rule.


goldfish, for example, need double that due to their high waste output and growth rate. i learned that the hard way when my goldfish bloomed up from peanut size to walnut size in about three months!


----------



## TheCheese909 (Aug 11, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Wow that fish did not live long but it was an honest mistake for her.
> Oh and to the Betta that gets tangled yeah they are silly like that.


Didn't live long? The person just said he's lived 3 years and is still alive..


----------

